

Vudu offices burglarized and customer info stolen - rdamico
http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/09/vudu-offices-burglarized-and-customer-info-stolen/

======
photorized
As someone who's been running a global video CDN for over a decade, I don't
understand why any kind of "data" needs to reside at an office, as opposed to
a datacenter.

